# Go get'um boyz...they're out there!!!



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

we musta saw at least 40-50 fish today...i wish i cud say we got'um but we didn't...where there was bait, no fish and where there was fish, no bait...and that may have been the problem.

we also had an "incident" with one of the guide boats today...we got potlicked & poonblocked in the worst way...i'm in the process of confirming his identity but we believe it wus a young man by the name of Robbie...more details later...

u guys be safe out there tomorrow...

tight lips & lines,

finatical


----------



## skaV (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't want to start a war on the internet, but I would like to clairfy one thing ... he who has a fish on has the right of way - period. Please tell the entire story before commenting about your day.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

fixin to go pick up some donuts and coffee for the fishermen, man that harborwalk marina is nice


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

skaV said:


> I don't want to start a war on the internet, but I would like to clairfy one thing ... he who has a fish on has the right of way - period. Please tell the entire story before commenting about your day.


huummm...r u Robbie?

u won't start a war...i'm above that but i will state the facts...

the were two boats/groups of anglers that KNOW what really happened...any other info is second hand.

here goes...

we got a late start...as we neared an area we had fished several times over the last few weeks, we noticed several boats fishing near the area so we gave then a wide berth...we were at least 3/4 of a mile from them...

a tarpon free jumped twice 200 yards ahead and we switched to the trolling motor, set our lines...the tarpon were all around us, we continued our troll...still at least 3/4 of a mile from the other boats...

from the opposite direction came a forth boat, he was head towards the other group of boats until he saw the fish we were after...he turned still on plane and beared down on us...parallel to us STILL on his big motor we were desperately trying to signal him to shut down...he was SO CLOSE when his client turned and said something to him we heard his response... "f them"...

it gets better...

he's finnally on his trolling motor but ahead of and parallel to us...he turns to cross our path, which was fine... but then a fish show its self 30 or so yards in front of us...he turns back on us almost a bow to bow heading now...mind u we we haven't changed our direction once...

one of his anglers casts 20 yards off our bow and is hooked up...the fish jumps 20 yards off us, then 10 yards in a matter of seconds...

we are trying to figure who to get out of there with five lines out back...and the foul language and insults immediately begain spewing out of the "captains" mouth...

i am sad to say we returned with equal language and insults...

we got out of his way they fought and lost the fish...to our joy...and those are the basic FACTS.

...we know he radioed the other guide out there and all he saw was the end results of him fish'n on top of us..."right of way" was not the issue...period.

this ain't our first rodeo...and there r some get VERY aggressive anglers out there "pros" and otherwise ... we can handle it BUT we choose to to participate...

this ain't NASCAR...rubb'n ain't fish'n...

gud luck to everyone and be safe...

have some business to attend to today...may see u out there tomorrow.

kenny g.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

finatical said:


> we musta saw at least 40-50 fish today...i wish i cud say we got'um but we didn't...*where there was bait, no fish and where there was fish, no bait*...and that may have been the problem.
> 
> finatical


Had the same thing going on yesterday, but noticed that there were an abundance of shrimp instead of pogies. The schools were broken up due to the commercials circling and hammering the pods of shrimp.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My buddy Kenny was actually fairly nice about the post to say the least. This so called guide, with no regard for the fact we were on the tarpon, motored right in on top of us with his outboard, then cut across my path of travel only to turn his boat back towards me. Now we are almost bow to bow, then his client cast and hooked up 15 yards off my bow. The sun cooked lame brain then proceeds to use fowl language in front of his clients who also included a lady, as though if I had done something wrong. The only thing I can say is, I wish this guy the best of luck with his career and life in general. This does not apply to the guides that practice common courtesy and have respect for others. But for some reason allot of guides think they own the water and can move in on others with no regard, but go wild when you attempt to move in on them. He then had the audacity to call me a rookie, radio his buddies and cry to them. I only wish I had video of what this motard did. As the saying goes "what goes around comes around". They lost the fish immediately there after, I was very very happy. I'm a very laid back easy going guy, however I glad I didn't have some of my other buddies on the boat, or I think things could have gotten real nasty real quick. Well guys I don't like posting this kind of post but this type of behavior should not and will not be tolerated. Good luck tarpooning this weekend, weather looks outstanding for the tournament.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

pictures are worth a thousand words, get'em boys


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Did this happen out of Galv?? Not to stir it up any more, but what's the other side of the story???? I noticed a brief comment, but nothing as to what actually occured. Get along, go fish, and settle it on the water.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

*Sometimes The Gulf Just Ain't Big Enough*

Water water everywhere and no place to fish. You wouldn't have that problem if you were fishing around the yak fleet. Ever seen a yak power in on another boat? Or put the sneak on one in the open gulf?

Whether you're a professional guide or just an angler enjoying a day of fishing, basic courtesy is a big part of fishing etiquette. If you think your rights are the only ones that matter, perhaps you should be driving a cab in New York City.


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

*anybody catch any **** today?*

catch any? Gonzo


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Water water everywhere and no place to fish. You wouldn't have that problem if you were fishing around the yak fleet. Ever seen a yak power in on another boat? Or put the sneak on one in the open gulf?
> 
> Whether you're a professional guide or just an angler enjoying a day of fishing, basic courtesy is a big part of fishing etiquette. If you think your rights are the only ones that matter, perhaps you should be driving a cab in New York City.


.... if you were fishing around us in the tourny, you wouldn't have been on the fish. We could hear the transmissions and see the boats working offshore from us. I paddled out to near 3 mi. to check a shrimper out and was close enough to see two tourny boats casting. I got into a fair concentrations of menhaden and could see heavier schools working closer to the boats, but it wasn't worth potlicking on those guys to paddle any closer. I couldn't tell which direction they were working and wasn't about to put their action down by roaming into it. I was maybe 1/2 mi. from them, worked the small school I was on and eventually headed back inland to rejoin the group. Solo paddling aint the best idea that far offshore.


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

hahaha...naaww... my "report" was from Friday

unfortunately the captain and I had some business to attend to Saturday so no tourney fish'n for us...

but I did hear that Scott and the sponsors did a fine job...

congrats to everyone... **** fish'n is a tuff but rewarding game.

kenny g.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I at least know one of the individuals involved in all this. Let me just say this. When fish are up and we are all after them, sometimes misunderstandings happen. They just do. Part of the problem is yall probably don't know each other very well. Last year, I had a similar thing happen with somebody I know very well who is a guide (a different guide than the one referenced above). We were too close to each other - because of both our mistakes in my opinion - and one of his customers cast in a place he shouldn't. A fish bit and went right under my boat. The fish got cut off on one of my trolling lines. It happened. He was hot about it but in the end, I picked up the phone and called him the next day. I apologized and explained my side but remained apologetic. He said it was cool and was totally professional about it as he should have been. Everything has been fine with us ever since.

We are all passionate about tarpon fishing. Things are going to happen on the water... things are going to get said in the heat of the moment. Don't let them bother you too much. 

My suggestion is this. Rather than plaster this stuff anonymously on the internet. Pick up the phone, call the man. Introduce yourself and apologize for the incident... even if you don't think its your fault, take the high road and you may gain a friend for life and next time on the water, he might lend you a hand if in need or vice versa. You just never know.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

profish00 is right....get some picss...........................


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

scott, is all good...

after the fact we found out who all of the boats out there were...

he thought HE was anonymous...a few phone calls and conversations... "that sounds like something he would do"...

it's like the old joke of the young bull and the old bull looking down at the pasture...young bull "i'm gunna run down there and get one!"...the old bull "why don't we walk and get'um all?"

we cudda posted a lot more info...but it wusn't necessary to get our point across...and sometimes we all need to be reminded to slow down.

tight lips & lines,

kenny g.

P.S. congrats on a great tourney...hopefully we'll be available for future events.


----------

